# Gesleevte Kabel



## TobiMoesi (22. August 2014)

Hi BlueBeard 

Da mein Netzteil jetzt funktioniert kann ich mich wieder der Optik widmen 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BJMDGX6/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=

Passt dieser Satz auch für die CS Serie ? Bei Amazon steht nur "C" :o

edit: betrifft nicht nur das Set, auch die einzelnen Kabel wären interessant


----------



## cryzen (22. August 2014)

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter

hier sind adapter


----------



## timbo01 (22. August 2014)

Warum nicht einfach selber Sleeven?
Hier gibts alles was du dafür brauchst: MDPC-X | Computerveredelung ohne Kompromisse!


----------



## Bluebeard (22. August 2014)

Hi TobiMoesi,

Die Type 3 Kabel passen auch für das CSM. Alternativ die Lösung mit dem selbst Sleeven. Ist mit einer menge Bastelei verbunden, aber das kann ja auch Spaß machen! 

Viele Grüße!


----------

